# Chain Saw Won't Start



## Graybeard (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a Stihl small saw with the easy pull feature, but it won't start when warm. It happened this am and when I got to the shop of course it had cooled down and started right off. When I got home I fired it up, cut some wood, then shut it off to load what I'd cut and darned if it wouldn't start again. Dumped the old gas, put in new with synthetic oil but still no go. If it's too rich how could that change? Does vibration do that? Anyway they're delivering a new lawn mower for the management's mother day gift and I'll send it back with Jim. I can report back what they find.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Sounds like the carb is out of adjustment or dirty one David. When I bought my Stihl, they set it up at the shop, I brought it home, started and ran fine when cold. Once it warmed up, it wouldn't idle and when it died, I'd pull until my arm was about ready to fall off before it would start again. Cool down, it would start first pull every time. After a couple rounds of that behavior I decided enough was enough. Went to the owners manual and checked default carb setting, there were two defined, checked the saw, went with the other one just because, and it's never given me a minute's trouble since.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 27, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Sounds like the carb is out of adjustment or dirty one David. When I bought my Stihl, they set it up at the shop, I brought it home, started and ran fine when cold. Once it warmed up, it wouldn't idle and when it died, I'd pull until my arm was about ready to fall off before it would start again. Cool down, it would start first pull every time. After a couple rounds of that behavior I decided enough was enough. Went to the owners manual and checked default carb setting, there were two defined, checked the saw, went with the other one just because, and it's never given me a minute's trouble since.



If the saw was made in the past few years you will need special tools to adjust the carb. It is also unlawful for anyone other than a authorized repair person to do the adjustment and the rest of us are not supposed to have the tools or make the adjustment. Tools are available on ebay and the adjustment works just like the old ones. I'm not saying that I own the tools or have made the needed adjustments mind you. Another thought is overheating due to sawdust buildup on the engine or overworking a small saw on big wood, try letting it idle for a bit before you shut it off this will allow it to cool down with the help of the flywheel fins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2019)

Try starting it this way

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2019)

@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 27, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> If the saw was made in the past few years you will need special tools to adjust the carb. It is also unlawful for anyone other than a authorized repair person to do the adjustment and the rest of us are not supposed to have the tools or make the adjustment. Tools are available on ebay and the adjustment works just like the old ones. I'm not saying that I own the tools or have made the needed adjustments mind you. Another thought is overheating due to sawdust buildup on the engine or overworking a small saw on big wood, try letting it idle for a bit before you shut it off this will allow it to cool down with the help of the flywheel fins.




Last few years they've gone to an electronic carburetor and ignition system on the Stihl. Don't know a lot about them, but it would I believe be comparable to a throttle body injection system on an older GM vehicle. They still have a carburetor but the saw senses motor temperature, ambient temperature, humidity, altitude, and sets the air fuel mixture and ignition timing accordingly. The MS 250 is still available with a normally aspirated carb, and you actually pay about $30 more for the one that you can't work on, the MS 250A, I think the neighbor said. He just went through all of this with the local Stihl dealer not long ago. He gave them the 250 with electronic carb back, and opted for the normally aspirated model. 

Mine is about 10 - 11 years old. It was brand new when it acted up; first time out. Appeared, from what I was seeing in the book, that there is a high and low altitude setting for those carbs from factory. Mine was set on what appeared to be the high altitude setting, which doesn't work when warm at 65' above sea level.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 28, 2019)

A local small engine guy rebuilds quite a few older saws and has no trouble selling them. He gets nearly the cost of a new saw for a rebuilt pro saw and it is mostly full-time loggers buying them or having their old one rebuilt .


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 28, 2019)

If all else fails, last resort is use of an eight pound sledge hammer. Ten full hits will eliminate the problem forever.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 29, 2019)

Gosh, I remember working on old Ford flat head engines, you could have a dance under the hood there was so much room. Changing spark plugs was a breeze. My dad quit a dealership as a mechanic because he was tired of going to transmission school every year. Ended up working at a farm coop where he worked on tractors and trucks and loved it. One day he was working on a split ring tire and the boss asked what the heck he was doing. Dad said well there's nothing else to do. The boss told him to sit down then, "you're the only one that can rebuild a carb. around here, let the young guys fight with the tires." Old is not a bad thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 29, 2019)

My husqvarna does the same thing,I let it sit an idle while I’m cleaning up,if I’m going to keep using it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 2, 2019)

They said the electric ignition system failed. Sounds like they put it on a computer to diagnose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 3, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> They said the electric ignition system failed. Sounds like they put it on a computer to diagnose.


Computer diagnostics on a chainsaw! !!!!!!!!!!! I feel old very old.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 7, 2019)

Well I misspoke. They did not use a computer on this machine but they do use them on some of the larger machines. Mechanic said it tells them how many hours, how many starts etc. on the machine as well as trouble shooting the fuel, ignition systems etc. The ignition module for my machine was $100 with labor. I hope this one works a lot longer. There was no fix to it, just take the old one off and put the new one on. We'll see.


----------



## rocky1 (May 7, 2019)

That's about ridiculous... that's almost half the price of the saw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2019)

David, if you get fed up with it I’ll toss out a good saw I picked up recently at Home Depot, Echo CS-352. Starts easier than any saw I’ve had, and good power for size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 7, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> My husqvarna does the same thing,I let it sit an idle while I’m cleaning up,if I’m going to keep using it.



My brand new Husky is doing about same. Figured I was use it one more time and if keeps doing it take it back in. The Husqvqrna rep bragged about the service, will test them on how well they do on a new product.


----------



## T. Ben (May 7, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> My brand new Husky is doing about same. Figured I was use it one more time and if keeps doing it take it back in. The Husqvqrna rep bragged about the service, will test them on how well they do on a new product.


I thought about doing that,the saw runs and works awesome just doesn’t like to be shut off and restarted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (May 9, 2019)

One of the greatest features with my CS-352 is that it reliably starts cold with 2-3 pulls. Once warm, one pull. My Efco 152 and old Husky 55 are pretty good, but not that good. That being said, they (the larger saws)are my go to for bucking a load or six of firewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 11, 2019)

Well it worked today. Cut and when ready to load let it idle for a bit, then shut off. Started right off. I think I'll follow the advice to let it idle for a minute or so. Can't hurt I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

